# Roof shingles/ridge vent/low slope roof



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Lowes carries the Shingle Vent II from Air Vent and so do all of the supply houses I deal with. 

Cobra Vent is usually priced cheaper, so from a sales standpoint, they can sell more of that product intstead of the better version.

Cobra also has a version called Snow Country, which is a similar designed product as the Shingle Vent II from Air Vent.

3 tab shingles or a properly installed Flat Roofing System should have been recommended for such a low slope and I only mentioned 3 tabs, since you already had shingles on the roof.

A 2/12 pitch is not designed for shingles and is technically considered a flat roof.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

I wouldn't put shingles on a 2/12 and LOL at GAF saying it's ok.


----------



## Diamonds07407 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you Ed for your quick input.
Now you know why I am confused. Yes GAF said I can put their Timberline on 2/12 as long as I put them closer together, added extra protection (all i/w underlayment), venting the top, etc.
This house is over 55 yrs old. It has ALWAYS had shingles on the roof and the roof neve leaked until this guy installed the roof.
I had a roofer there yesterday who pulled back some shingles to inspect, he noticed there was no felt (or cut back short that he couldn't see presently), there was "old" step flashing, but mismoshed.
I do need a professional assistance.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Technically a 2/12 pitch is a low slope roof (as far as residential standards go), anything under is flat. I believe that's the same for commercial, not sure tho as it's been a couple decades since I worked commercial/industrial type roofing.

Flat goes down to 1/4" (I believe) slope than becomes dead flat.

I have shingled 2/12's before with out problems, but I always have and do preach against doing it.
The shingles on a 2/12 will not last as long as the shingles on steeper slopes,
so I always recommend a residential low slope system like GAF's Liberty or Certainteeds Flintlastic.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

(If the pitch is 2/12 or under 2/12,why would one contractor want to use a 'rolled roofing material' that will not last over the GAF shingle? Preference? If GAF said it can be used, what is the issue)

There's a big difference between a 2/12 and under 2/12.
Also when installing shingles on any low slope from a 4/12 pitch an down the condition of the sheathing plays a much larger part then on steeper slopes.
If there is a lot of sagging or bubbling in the sheathing it will allow water run off weep into the side joints of the shingles in such a high volume that it will/can leak through the fasteners.


----------

